# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky got a new haircut for Thanksgiving and we wanted to wish you a very Happy Thanksgiving to you all..We love you all very much. 

xoxo Dianne and Rocky:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is such a sweet looking baby. I love his haircut!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

He looks adorable, Dianne! Love you, too, and have a fabulous Thanksgiving!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Bonnie...happy tanksgiving to you. I weally wike you. wub rocky:wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> He looks adorable, Dianne! Love you, too, and have a fabulous Thanksgiving!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Deborah!!!



Furbabies mom said:


> He is such a sweet looking baby. I love his haircut!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love the new haircut!!!! :aktion033:

Happy Thanksgiving to your and your family. We have so much to be thankful for....(including a good haircut) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Rowcky -- We dinks you wooks very handsome -- your free GFFs - Wacie, Tiwwy and Secwet

And Awntie Lynn thinks you look A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Rocky looks fantastic!! :wub:
Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He looks just perfect:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you so much Glenda!



The A Team said:


> Love the new haircut!!!!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to your and your family. We have so much to be thankful for....(including a good haircut) :HistericalSmiley:[/quote
> Yes Pat, we really really do...good health is most important. With that you have everything!
> ...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh he is a DOLL. Love his new hair cut. He reminds me of my Leo. What a precious boy!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

lynda said:


> He looks just perfect:wub:


Awwww, thanks Lynda!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Pat, I just adore your siggy...too cute for words. :wub::wub:



The A Team said:


> Love the new haircut!!!! :aktion033:
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to your and your family. We have so much to be thankful for....(including a good haircut) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what a looker! He looks so handsome!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Dianne - the Rockstar looks amazing. He's so white. B) I love the cut. Did you do it or go to a groomer?  Thanks for the Happy Thanksgiving. Same to you and your family.:smootch: We do have a lot to be thankful for, including our many friends here on SM and their adorable fluffs. :wub::wub: Life is good; very good


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dianne, Rocky is so very handsome!!! I just love his holiday haircut. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awww! Handsome boy!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Rocky you are a handsome little boy! Love the haircut!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh Rocky looks sooooooooooo cute!!!! .. I just love the so-sweet expression he has :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

LJSquishy said:


> Wow, what a looker! He looks so handsome!


Thanks so much Lisa!



Snowbody said:


> Dianne - the Rockstar looks amazing. He's so white. B) I love the cut. Did you do it or go to a groomer? Thanks for the Happy Thanksgiving. Same to you and your family.:smootch: We do have a lot to be thankful for, including our many friends here on SM and their adorable fluffs. :wub::wub: Life is good; very good


Sue, I'm pretty good at grooming, but not THAT good. :blush: She did his face exactly the way I wanted it, so I could see his eyes better. I think he looks like a puppy again. :wub: We will be in CA. with friends. Are you staying in NY? Going to the parade? I hope it doesn't rain. I love the Macy's parade and watch it every year while I am cooking. 



MoonDog said:


> Dianne, Rocky is so very handsome!!! I just love his holiday haircut. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family


Thanks so much Robin. Rocky said to say hello to Phoebe!B)



maggieh said:


> Awww! Handsome boy!


Thanks Maggie. So good to see you here, haven't seen you for a while..or am I just missing you on here somehow? 



*Missy* said:


> Rocky you are a handsome little boy! Love the haircut!


Thanks Melissa...he looks so different, I love it but will take a day or two for me to get used to seeing him in his new "do." :HistericalSmiley:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh Rocky looks sooooooooooo cute!!!! .. I just love the so-sweet expression he has :wub:


Thanks you Terry..he is as sweet as he looks, except when someone comes to the door and he barks his little head off!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!!!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awww Rocky is really handsome!!!!! Happy Thanksgiving to both of you!!!!!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving Rocky to you and mummy .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Rocky, you look handsome---sort of like Bibu!
Happy Thanksgiving Dianne & Rocky---we really do have so much for which to be thankful! Enjoy your CA. time & if you run into my daugher give her a big hug from her mom!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love it so much! Rocky is always so regal and handsome. Happy Thanksgiving little buddy!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok but Rocky wants to know what she looks like. :HistericalSmiley:



edelweiss said:


> Rocky, you look handsome---sort of like Bibu!
> Happy Thanksgiving Dianne & Rocky---we really do have so much for which to be thankful! Enjoy your CA. time & if you run into my daugher give her a big hug from her mom!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you Leigh!!:rochard:



RudyRoo said:


> I love it so much! Rocky is always so regal and handsome. Happy Thanksgiving little buddy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tell Rocky that she looks like a rainbow after the rain, or sunshine on the coldest day of winter! She is sparkle & sweet w/a gentle laugh from somewhere deep inside. Her hair color changes w/the seasons but a truer blond you would not find. She is athletic & "outdorsie robust."
So, Rocky, will you know her?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

You bet I do! She's your heart in California! :wub:



edelweiss said:


> Tell Rocky that she looks like a rainbow after the rain, or sunshine on the coldest day of winter! She is sparkle & sweet w/a gentle laugh from somewhere deep inside. Her hair color changes w/the seasons but a truer blond you would not find. She is athletic & "outdorsie robust."
> So, Rocky, will you know her?


----------



## Amandasc88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Rocky your such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Uh oh, I think Bella has a crush on Rocky. What a little love bug!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bella has a crush on me? Rocky? Are you sure? Oh boy, oh boy!:happy dance:



Summergirl73 said:


> Uh oh, I think Bella has a crush on Rocky. What a little love bug!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*:wub:I* have a crush on Rocky! Not MiMi...Sylvia. He is so handsome. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Dianne, and to all here on SM.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwww, thanks Sylvia!



Sylie said:


> *:wub:I* have a crush on Rocky! Not MiMi...Sylvia. He is so handsome. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family Dianne, and to all here on SM.:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tank you.:wub: My mom always sez dat, she is embwassing sumtimes.:blush:



Amandasc88 said:


> Rocky your such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dianne ... I LOVE Rocky's haircut.:wub::wub::wub: He looks simply adorable ... the cut shows off his beautiful eyes, too. :wub:

I wish you, Rocky, and your family, a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving.:tender:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

rocky is such a cutie!!! misto has a crush :wub: i love the haircut!! and happy thanksgiving to you too! 

i hope this day of thanks is pleasant, and not too stressful for everyone. 

i myself and very thankful this season that misto is healthy and happy and made a great recovery from surgery. and thankful that her liver doesn't seem to be a cause for major concern!!

we are both thankful, as well to be part of such an amazing, loving community. :grouphug:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much Marie..it's taken me a little bit to get used to, but I do like seeing his eyes. Hope your hubby is feeling well and you enjoy your day.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dianne ... I LOVE Rocky's haircut.:wub::wub::wub: He looks simply adorable ... the cut shows off his beautiful eyes, too. :wub:
> 
> I wish you, Rocky, and your family, a wonderful and Happy Thanksgiving.:tender:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I think Rocky has a crush on Misto too! Everytime he sees her picture he drools down my leg..it's not fun, but I totally get it. Misto is scrumptious!:wub::wub:



LamborghiniGirl said:


> rocky is such a cutie!!! misto has a crush :wub: i love the haircut!! and happy thanksgiving to you too!
> 
> i hope this day of thanks is pleasant, and not too stressful for everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

happy thanksgiving Dianne and Rocky! such a cute haircut!:wub:


----------

